# Team 8 drivers and 4 trucks from Indianapolis



## PopsWinterSnow (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello. We are a family owned and operated business located in Indianapolis. We are wishing to travel to Chicago area for the next few days to work for someone that is in need of experienced/skilled snow plowing drivers. We have a very competitive rate and our drivers will guarentee availability 24 hours a day for the next few days. If you would like to learn more about us or speak to someone about your needs and what we can do for you, please call us at 317-513-2077. If no answer, you may also call 317-496-1836.

Thank you in advance,
Deana Florence


----------

